# Great Felt Warranty Experience



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Most people only post complaints when they don't get the kind of service that they expect from a manufacturer. I thought I'd post a positive experience I recently had with Felt and my LBS.

I purchased a 2013 Z4 last September from Moment Cycle Sport in San Diego. I've put a lot of miles on this bike but was dismayed to find cracks in the factory Mavic rims around the eyelets on several spokes on the rear wheel a few weeks ago during a routine cleaning. I took it into the shop to have them do some other work and inquire with Felt about the wheel and whether it would be covered under warranty since the bike wasn't quite a year old.

When I picked up the bike I found out that not only did they replace the entire rear wheel (instead of having the shop rebuild it with a new rim) but they gave me a brand new wheel _set_. I'm back on the road and couldn't be happier with the lack of hassle.

Thanks Felt!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

These are the stories that pushed me in the direction to look at Felt and I am pleased to have had zero issues with my bike and that means my next bike will most likely be a Felt also. Thanks for sharing this, it gets real easy to focus on the negative and all brands have some bad press but in the long run I have heard alot more positive about Felt than negative.


----------

